# Computers trying to connect to Homegroup that doesn't exist



## jcvamp (Aug 2, 2006)

I upgraded both of my laptops to Windows 10. I tried to connect them in a homegroup, but it's detecting the old homegroup that no longer exists anymore. How do I get them to stop detecting it?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go through this check list for Homegroup troubleshooting HomeGroup problems in Windows - Windows Help


----------



## jcvamp (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks. I'll take a look.


----------

